# An experiment in laminations



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been practicing different laminating techniques for visual interest, most specifically I have been trying to create my trademark "XX" in the slingshot. That has proven quite the challenge and I won't show off those attempts till I have mastered them. However, on 'X' is pretty easy.

This slingshot is made from a variety of exotic hardwoods and built on the HareSplitter platform. The forks sport a linen micarta core for strength, flanked by paduak, purpleheart, maple, and black/white ebony(bookmatched). The handle is a laminate of macassar ebony, purpleheart, paduak and wenge.

It is not perfect by any stretch, but pleasing to the eye and a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow Nathan, that looks amazing! This is probably in my Top 5 favorite slingshots you have made! Stunning!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE! I see what you are trying to do.. and once you master it, it will be cool as hell. Until then, I enjoy seeing each attempt.

LGD


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks perfect to me. Beautiful, Master Nathan.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy cow! Once again, mind blowing.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Sexy looking! With all the red and black I kind of thought vampires (crazy right). What is the metal piece in front under the forks? Whatever it is goes well with the rest of the slingshot.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

orcrender said:


> _.._. What is the metal piece in front under the forks?


That is a mosaic pin that covers the 3/8" micarta rod that runs through the entire handle.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Man Nathan this thing is sick!!!Too awesome my friend

Rick


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

flippinout said:


> That is a mosaic pin that covers the 3/8" micarta rod that runs through the entire handle.


Always thinking about safety. Gotta love that.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

:headbang:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think about making something for a give-away, then I see something like this beauty and think, "Naaahh, probably not."

Outstanding work!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think this one could be called "The Mummy" or "Pharaoh or...., because in a side angle view it reminds me of a mummy sarcophagus.

Gorgeous no matter what it is called.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Top craftsmanship as always!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

If Darth Maul had a slingshot, this would be it.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome work fella


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Um... WOW!!!! You're some kind of artist brother  Beautiful work.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That's awesome! Do you plan to sell it?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Another work of art, man. That is soooo sick! Makes me dizzy. anic:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Obviciously your experiment in laminations was successful :bowdown: Outstanding work man!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

It´s a pitty that the layers are not all aligned when you look from the side, but that back&white ebony is amazing.

The colorcombination is wonderful too...can imagine how much work went into that single fork. Amazing Nathan.

What is the "x" made of?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

this is awsome mate i think the one X is just enough adds the effect i think you want

awsome buddy...once again



AnTrAxX said:


> It´s a pitty that the layers are not all aligned when you look from the side, but that back&white ebony is amazing.
> 
> The colorcombination is wonderful too...can imagine how much work went into that single fork. Amazing Nathan.


how can you find any flaws hehe


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Simply U N B E L I E V A B L E!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

(...wait, I'm just catching my breath!!!!!)

This is a MASTERPIECE!!!!!

THANK YOU 

Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

one word AMAZING :shocked: :bowdown:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> It´s a pitty that the layers are not all aligned when you look from the side, but that back&white ebony is amazing.
> The colorcombination is wonderful too...can imagine how much work went into that single fork. Amazing Nathan.
> 
> What is the "x" made of?


Ha, it's funny that you caught that! I guess that slingshot has to be trashed 

LGD


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Flippinout, I do something similar, making pool cues. If you make the handle blank about 1/4 to 1/2 inch wider then cut the "/" of the x's, the thickness of the "/", but not all the way through. Leave that last 1/4" attached. Then slide the piece into the slot. After the glue is dry, then do the other leg the same way. You then have XX and also all the grain matches, because the piece was never fully separated. You can get some interesting atomic symbols the same way. If I still have the cue blank I made that way, I'll try to post it. Hope that helps. If not sorry to hijack your post.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> AnTrAxX said:
> 
> 
> > It´s a pitty that the layers are not all aligned when you look from the side, but that back&white ebony is amazing.
> ...


What a coincidence- I collect trash!

Feel free to pm me for a shipping address, anyone who is getting rid of custom slings with "flaws" like this one has


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

ssssht...you are ruining my plan


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This is definitely not my style of slingshots... because I have simply not the skills to make such a piece of art!

Great craftsmanship - you got all my respect.

Regards

Torsten


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

The colors are just perfect in combo. A stunning piece for sure.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

SOTY 2013! :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's stuff like this that keeps me in the workshop! Thank you lol. Great job Nathan. A lovely fork.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That's SOTD (Decade  ) stuff right there! absolute jaw drop.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words and suggestions. I love a good challenge in my craft and your encouragement keeps me striving for better.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Miracle of awesomeness!

I also got another one: Welcome to the heaven of slingshots!


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like the color combination, looks really good. I'm also a big fan of Helle knives, I use one myself.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

perfect in every sense!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

stunning worg


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm in love. :wub:


----------



## All Natural (Jan 9, 2013)

All i can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## Dart760 (Jul 15, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome !!! it looks so beautiful ... congrats !!! I would be scared to shoot this beauty fearing a fork hit ...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Your work is awesome :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats a nice slingshot! i like it.


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks great!!! The knives you have made look pretty awesome as well!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome work!! Love the colors.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Nathan, you just keep on breaking new ground with your creations. The concept,the varied ingredients,the workmanship-simply amazing Bud!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

*cough* "pimp" *cough*

Dang Dude, you don't play the game, you run it.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow Nathan, just wow. Beautiful craftsmanship and creativity as always, but this one looks like a relic stolen straight from the alter of the pagan slingshot gods!


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> *cough* "pimp" *cough*
> 
> Dang Dude, you don't play the game, you run it.


Big Balla, slingshot calla


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Superb execution. I wish I could come within ten miles of that kind of craftsmanship. Nice colors.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Great look! Fun :thumbsup:


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

WoW!! now that is some amazing craftsmanship keep up the good work fella


----------



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

What a nice slingshot, great job on that!


----------



## Malemute (8 mo ago)

flippinout said:


> I have been practicing different laminating techniques for visual interest, most specifically I have been trying to create my trademark "XX" in the slingshot. That has proven quite the challenge and I won't show off those attempts till I have mastered them. However, on 'X' is pretty easy.
> 
> This slingshot is made from a variety of exotic hardwoods and built on the HareSplitter platform. The forks sport a linen micarta core for strength, flanked by paduak, purpleheart, maple, and black/white ebony(bookmatched). The handle is a laminate of macassar ebony, purpleheart, paduak and wenge.
> 
> It is not perfect by any stretch, but pleasing to the eye and a pleasure to shoot.


Nathan, you are WAY too MODEST! That slingshot is magnificent!! Great work! I haven't seen any 
work that can top your creations. Brian


----------



## Dcoyote (5 mo ago)

flippinout said:


> I have been practicing different laminating techniques for visual interest, most specifically I have been trying to create my trademark "XX" in the slingshot. That has proven quite the challenge and I won't show off those attempts till I have mastered them. However, on 'X' is pretty easy.
> 
> This slingshot is made from a variety of exotic hardwoods and built on the HareSplitter platform. The forks sport a linen micarta core for strength, flanked by paduak, purpleheart, maple, and black/white ebony(bookmatched). The handle is a laminate of macassar ebony, purpleheart, paduak and wenge.
> 
> It is not perfect by any stretch, but pleasing to the eye and a pleasure to shoot.


Holy hell 
Amazing as it can get ! Wow


----------

